# Pic of custom P1 Madones? (Argyle, Matte Plat, and Custom Flame especially)



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Before I think about getting any kind of custom paint schemes I was wondering if anyone who has one could post a real-life pic of their custom painted Madone. I would really like to see one in real life before I decide to buy one, especially I would love to see any Argyle, Matte Black/Plat, and Custom Flame colors. 

-thanks!


----------



## designcurve (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi terminus,

Here are a couple pics of my P1 Madone w/custom flames (built a repair stand to match!)



















Few more pics here: https://twitpic.com/photos/designcurve

Cheers


----------



## designcurve (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry about that - the link I used in the previous post was bad so I'm attaching the files directly.

Enjoy!


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

How much does your bike weight? Around 8KG?


----------



## designcurve (Nov 20, 2009)

I just installed and test rode the Zipp 404s today so I don't have an official weight yet. Without a measurement I would venture to say that 8kg is probably accurate.

I'm not a "weight weenie" and this is perfectly acceptable at the moment. Perhaps after reaching some internal goals will I consider shedding some of the bike's weight.

I quickly scanned some of your posts. Sounds like you've had a spot of trouble with your Zipps? What happened? I had a pleasurable first ride with my Zipps and am hoping it stays that way.

Cheers~


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I had a great ride with my Zipp 404 too and I do like them. The only problem I had was the crack in the spoke hole and Zipp replaced it without questions in 4 weeks. The wheelset was purchased from my friend and they were replaced set because the rim was delaminate. So The original 2006 wheels had problems and the hubs had problem that year. You probably will have troublefree service from them. The crash replacement is not bad for 400USD if you need it. Zipp do have very good customer service. I also ride with Shimano 7801 Tubulars and they are great for climbing.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

designcurve said:


> Sorry about that - the link I used in the previous post was bad so I'm attaching the files directly.


Hey man, great looking bike!

Just a little back story on the painter that painted your bike. His name is Mike Appel, and he is one of the best P1 painters on staff...he does almost all of the current Custom Flames paint schemes. He is also one of the original Trek employees that started when the Trek Corp did back in 1976 and is still working there today.

If you go to the Vintage Trek website, http://www.vintage-trek.com/index.htm, the opening image shows both him and Dick Nolan back in the late 70s in the old Trek barn.

Hope you enjoy your new bike!


----------



## plecko (Aug 4, 2009)

*2010 Madone P1 6.5*

Sweet ride, this bike is awesome compared to my 06 LeMond Chambery. 16.2 lbs as it sits, still waiting on carbon bars (back ordered) and lighter pedals. Super stiff & comfortable. The Node 2 with duotrap is also real nice.


----------



## designcurve (Nov 20, 2009)

tbb001 said:


> Hey man, great looking bike!
> 
> Just a little back story on the painter that painted your bike. His name is Mike Appel, and he is one of the best P1 painters on staff...he does almost all of the current Custom Flames paint schemes. He is also one of the original Trek employees that started when the Trek Corp did back in 1976 and is still working there today.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the feedback and background info on Mike Appel! Very cool stuff! Do you manage the site vintage-trek.com?

Cheers


----------



## trekman10 (Mar 19, 2006)

*paint*

which paint job is that on your bike, looks sweet!


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

trekman10 said:


> which paint job is that on your bike, looks sweet!


it's the standard paint scheme (matte black/ platinum) for the Madone 6 series on P1.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

designcurve said:


> Thank you very much for the feedback and background info on Mike Appel! Very cool stuff! Do you manage the site vintage-trek.com?


No problem! Glad to hear you are enjoying your bike.


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

plecko said:


> Sweet ride, this bike is awesome compared to my 06 LeMond Chambery. 16.2 lbs as it sits, still waiting on carbon bars (back ordered) and lighter pedals. Super stiff & comfortable. The Node 2 with duotrap is also real nice.


 
what size is it??


----------



## plecko (Aug 4, 2009)

56 cm


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

*Got a call from my shop yesterday...*

...turns out my new Madone 6.9 arrived yesterday. A coupe of teaser pics:

PS, sorry for the crappy blackberry shots - best I could do yesterday.

Where's the dikes - lets get this box open!









Yeah baby...Bontrager's XXX-lite carbon wheelset! The wheels were supposed to be trimmed in red but showed up trimmed in grey. Not sure I really care but we'll see what Trek says.









Trek really does a great job packaging these bikes for shipment. I kept the box and all of the packing materials as they are all reusable.









The colors are Candy Apple Red, Platinum and translucent Black. They really pop...









All SRAM Red this time around...









Where do I start...?









Even the seat has a cushy ride for the trip from the factory...









Finally, up on the stand. Went with xxx-lite across the board on this bike.









It's really hard to tell and I'll put up better pics later, but the Red is so deep it looks like you can put your hand into the paint. The Project 1 painters are truly artists and I think that is a lot of the reason it took 9 weeks for the bike to be built/painted and delivered.









Finally, a fully built shot. The wheels on the bike are my super heavy winter training wheels, so imagine it with the xxx-lites and it's even mo' betta. 









I actually ended up leaving the bike at the shop last night as there were still a few more things that needed to be done before I bring it home. I really enjoyed working with FF through the process and can't say enough about how patient their GM, Chris, was through the whole process of ordering a completely custom bike, dealing with my insurance company, and to top it off, my constant emails checking on the status of the bike. Chris even went so far as to provide me demo bikes to ride on several occasions when the weather was just to nice not to ride. Chris, hope you enjoy that 6-pack of Sweetwater Festive Ale... :cheers: 

The build is as follows:
Madone 6.9 PRO, 56cm frame
Paint: Project One, Team paint with Candy Apple Red and Platinum (thanks Robert for your help in picking colors)
Grouppo: SRAM Red
Wheels: Bontrager xxx-lite carbon
Bar: Bontrager x-lite blade (I prefer the blade shape - flat top, to the round shape of the xxx-lite bar)
Pedals: Dura-Ace 7801

mikey


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, Mikey, really nice bike! Enjoy.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

ghost6 said:


> Wow, Mikey, really nice bike! Enjoy.


Agreed. Good work choosing the colors.


----------



## markieta (Nov 2, 2009)

dslr camera please!!
that paint looks like it will pop.


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

does anyone have a pic of a 60 cm pro fit 2010 
6.9


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

*p1 pics*

or better yet a 62 for us tall guys.


----------



## markieta (Nov 2, 2009)

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...&t=29478&sid=3850a5e7ee8bbd1d6f5ed394171cf5e8

For those looking for pics of big bikes.
Not ness. treks though...


----------



## designcurve (Nov 20, 2009)

Gorgeous bike m8! Cherish her! =)


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

plecko said:


> Sweet ride, this bike is awesome compared to my 06 LeMond Chambery. 16.2 lbs as it sits, still waiting on carbon bars (back ordered) and lighter pedals. Super stiff & comfortable. The Node 2 with duotrap is also real nice.


have any more pics


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

Some updated pics to hold you guys over that haven't gotten yours yet...

Finally got some decent shots to show the colors of this kick-a$$ paint job...yeah, yeah...I'm a shaver :mrgreen: 














































The Candy Apple Red is frikin' awesome...


















Carbon, carbon everywhere...


















Merry Christmas!
Mike


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

mhopton said:


> Some updated pics to hold you guys over that haven't gotten yours yet...
> 
> Finally got some decent shots to show the colors of this kick-a$$ paint job...yeah, yeah...I'm a shaver :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


total weight is??


----------



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

As it sits above w/7801 pedals, cages & computer, 14lbs 5oz - light!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Am I the only one who thinks the Trek writing on the headtube is disproportionately small? I was looking at the 5-series Madones and they had larger text. It is somewhat of a nitpick, but I do think they should make the text larger on the headtube of the 6.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Here are some pics of mine with Team Issue paint:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2625899#post2625899


----------

